# Buying a Car in Cairo



## Ramy

All, 

What is your experience with purchasing a car in Egypt? How difficult is it to find a good used car? What are the gov requirements? 

If i need a driver, how much do they charge monthly? 


Thanks!


----------



## Okasha

Dear Ramy
It seems from your questions that you need used car in a good status (40000L.E-50000L.E)..i can direct you to people that sell new used cars and there are no government needs,you will just buy the car in contract and submit it at (al-shahr el-aqary),and i advise you not to get a driver because charge high,if you have driver license at your country you can drive with it in egypt.
if you need more information write me back here at the forum.
Thank you!


----------



## ibmonir

that's correct.... around 8000 $ for a korean in a good condition car, but it depends on what you need. driver will coast you about 150$ amonth for a good driver, clean and takes a daily shower shower  good luck


----------



## taherj

Okasha said:


> Dear Ramy
> It seems from your questions that you need used car in a good status (40000L.E-50000L.E)..i can direct you to people that sell new used cars and there are no government needs,you will just buy the car in contract and submit it at (al-shahr el-aqary),and i advise you not to get a driver because charge high,if you have driver license at your country you can drive with it in egypt.
> if you need more information write me back here at the forum.
> Thank you!


Hi Okasha, I will be arriving to cairo in january. Will be joining the American University.
Can you please give me some contacts of people who sell good second hand/new cars ?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

There are plenty of cars for sale in Cairo, wait until you arrive and meet up with work or college colleges they will be the best person to help you.
Anyone who is offering to find you a car in here is looking for commission on the sale.


----------



## Sam

Okasha said:


> ,if you have driver license at your country you can drive with it in egypt.


I'm sorry but I don't think this is right information. I have a British drivers license but was fined a few times for driving with it as it was not legal. To drive here you either need an International Permit or you need to apply for an Egyptian license - which I have now managed to complete. If you are driving around Cairo then it is probable you will not get pulled over nearly as much as we do here in Sharm, and also you may get away with your own national drivers license given that the police cannot read English (as I did few times) but legally speaking you need an international permit or Egyptian license.


----------



## GM1

yes, you need an international one or an Egyptian license.


----------



## Rova

International permit needed legally. It's usually very quick to get one from your country of origin or residence if you already have a driving license there. 

I personally find having a driver much more helpful than driving myself around Cairo. But that depends if you like the local driving environment ( should I say excitement ? ). It give you the time to think, work, read, or even have a good hour's sleep if you are in the peak hours ...

Anyway, $150 / month for a driver would be a reasonable deal. A useful trick is to pay a lower salary, and then add in a "bonus". I don't understand why, but it keeps your driver ( or maid, or car washer ... ) happy.


----------



## Klaus knust

how reliable are second hand cars? as I dont think any one goes for servicing to the main dealers, 
do Dealers sell second hand cars as well with certain guarantees, i.e. service history?
any one knows please let me know.
SNIP

thanks Klaus


----------



## JonnyW

Klaus knust said:


> how reliable are second hand cars? as I dont think any one goes for servicing to the main dealers,
> do Dealers sell second hand cars as well with certain guarantees, i.e. service history?
> any one knows please let me know.
> SNIP
> 
> thanks Klaus


Klaus, you are much better off buying a new car as used cars do not depreciate very much and will cost you almost as much as a new one. The second hand car market here is in no way as organised as in Europe. After much looking around I decided to buy new as the second hand cars I saw were very expensive and not in good condition. You might get lucky but remember the roads here are not that great and the drivers worse so almost every second hand car will have some damage even if not visible.
I bought a brand new Hyundai Verna from a main dealer for 68'000le with 3 years warranty etc.


----------



## Klaus knust

JonnyW said:


> Klaus, you are much better off buying a new car as used cars do not depreciate very much and will cost you almost as much as a new one. The second hand car market here is in no way as organised as in Europe. After much looking around I decided to buy new as the second hand cars I saw were very expensive and not in good condition. You might get lucky but remember the roads here are not that great and the drivers worse so almost every second hand car will have some damage even if not visible.
> I bought a brand new Hyundai Verna from a main dealer for 68'000le with 3 years warranty etc.


Thank you very much for your honest feedback, 

Klaus


----------



## shamylk

Which 1.6L car has the best re-sale value here?


----------



## MaidenScotland

shamylk said:


> Which 1.6L car has the best re-sale value here?


Hello and welcome to the forum

As you can see from previous posts we do not know much about car sales values etc it is a minefield out there.

maiden
.


----------



## shamylk

Thanks Maiden! I've been a silent reader at the forum for some time but have posted for the first time today...I really enjoy this place!.....right now am in a fix to buy a new car or used one


----------



## rehanshaik

Hi All.
My Car Buying experience. Just completed. Happy. Hope helps someone....

A. New or Used?
I went new as used ridiculously expensive. Depreciation seems to be low in Cairo - or so everyone keeps telling me, but i found the prices people ask for 1 or 2 year old cars is only 20% or so less than new. Plus clocking seems to be v easy here. And after seeing how the native egyptians drive (sorry guys, no flaming pls) for me used not an option.... so decided new. 

If u do want used, there's lots of dealers about and a *huge* 2nd hand car (more like cattle) market in Nasir City (every Sunday I think?) Buyer beware

B. ESTABLISH PRICE
For a new car this was the easy bit. 
Basically 2 options dealer or manufacturer (ie open mkt or direct).
You can go direct to the manufacturer (main brands have showrooms in 6th October) and pay list price but maybe waiting list. OR goto one of the (many) dealers dotted around cairo - and get car immediately. OPen Mkt charges roughly 3-5k (3-5%?) above list price. But varies.

I calibrated the price of what I wanted to buy by
1. Using a website called contactcars - for some reason the mobile site is in english and the main website in arabic.. so acces via mobile handset. I have no clue whether they are a good dealer, I only used website to guage prices... which I found to be uncannily accurate...
2. Visiting the MAIN / LARGER dealers...
3. Visiting a few smaller "corner shop" dealers recommended by egyptian friends!! I Passed on 3!! Decided to buy open mkt, and found a manufacturer recommended (ie main) dealer.

C. GULF or EGYPTIAN
Nothing in egypt is straightforward! So i found there are 2 types of car for sale here.
1. Imported / Built for Egyptian Mkt (Offical Manufacturer version for Egypt)
2. Gulf / Grey import. (Higher spec, but not the official egyptian version)

I bought a Gulf import as found to be higher spec: but I did have egyptian help (ie my driver to help me ensure the paperwork and car I was buying were legit etc.) The safer option (but only marginally really) is to buy the offical version. REmember to explicitly ask "Khaleeji" gulf or "Misri" egyptian...I was told main advantage of the Misri (ie official egyptian version) was warranty - but I purchased mine with a 3yr Warranty Pkg too (albeit from a third party). So not too concerned. I guess all boils down to the dealer...if they seem professional, large, trusted by others etc.

D. BUYING PROCESS
1. Only needed my passport, and money. Exchanged and took car paying 90%, and the invoice. Witheld 10% till I recieved all the necc paperwork.
2. 2 days later got a call to pick up paperwork. 3 documents in Arabic proving title and all taxes paid. 
3. These docs were used to get the car registered and plated. Done through my company.

So all in, easy process, but boils down to how good / professional the outfit you are buying from is I guess. Hope helps someone...


----------



## bat

Ok buying new is def better as there is a big market for stolen cars ( pay a big deposit and they will take the rest when you get paperwork , but you never see them again )
Also if you go out to were all the machanikis are you will see the bits of cars that are put back together. There is not a problem with taking a total wrecked car and making it new again Egyptians do it and so may I add do foreigners .go to a dealer many out there do it that way and when you leave sell it to another dealer when your new here it shows and there are many people waiting to catch you .
Also don't buy Chinese there's no parts for them many young Egyptians been caught out with that one and can't get the parts


----------



## bat

Hi but unless you have tax exemption it's not easy to get imported car of course if the tax has been paid when it was imported
Most Egyptians don't have this option


----------



## bat

Get an international licence and get an Egyptian one when you arrive you go to in Heliopolis any way ti shera tyran the hospital behind the mosque tell them you want a driving licence they will take you through all the steps eye test blood test etc costs very little and they refused tips, then as a foreigner go to the police place opposite Cairo land on way to pyramids with all documents including proof of addresse tell the 2 woman you want 10 yr license ( will cost ) and your done I told them by the time the 10 yrs is up I won't be driving any more bobs your uncle


----------



## 6city

Cars in Egypt much more expensive than Europe and other countries. Even the most oldest cars can cost 30 000 EGP.


----------



## SODAPOP

*Driver needed*

Hi I'm moving to Cairo in 30 days and need a reliable & honest driver who also speaks either my native language of Spanish or English. What is the monthly cost? I might drive at times, but my wife and children will need a driver.





Okasha said:


> Dear Ramy
> It seems from your questions that you need used car in a good status (40000L.E-50000L.E)..i can direct you to people that sell new used cars and there are no government needs,you will just buy the car in contract and submit it at (al-shahr el-aqary),and i advise you not to get a driver because charge high,if you have driver license at your country you can drive with it in egypt.
> if you need more information write me back here at the forum.
> Thank you!


----------



## saafend

bat said:


> Ok buying new is def better as there is a big market for stolen cars ( pay a big deposit and they will take the rest when you get paperwork , but you never see them again )
> Also if you go out to were all the machanikis are you will see the bits of cars that are put back together. There is not a problem with taking a total wrecked car and making it new again Egyptians do it and so may I add do foreigners .go to a dealer many out there do it that way and when you leave sell it to another dealer when your new here it shows and there are many people waiting to catch you .
> Also don't buy Chinese there's no parts for them many young Egyptians been caught out with that one and can't get the parts


People make things difficult, i change car every 3-4 months, no grief at all. Every time i go home i get a new one on return, sometimes new sometimes couple of years old, never ever a problem i just think English people make things harder than what they are ( not all English im sure, as there are English using the same straight forward system that i use ) 



Saaf


----------



## iCaesar

Considering the amount of cars that have changed Front or rear clipps here , replaced roofs and other crap like that ... Stick to new Hatchbacks or entry level sedans that are in the 70-80k range  Or a nice renault logan , but service will be done at the dealership and dont expect to find spare parts in the open market.
best would be a Chevrolet Aveo or a Kia Rio or Kia Soul (The soul goes for 135000Le nowdays) 

It would be better of course to find a used Car thats in mint condition , but those are hard to come by... i do have some friends who are in the business , but they usually work around BMW's


----------



## saafend

iCaesar said:


> Considering the amount of cars that have changed Front or rear clipps here , replaced roofs and other crap like that ... Stick to new Hatchbacks or entry level sedans that are in the 70-80k range  Or a nice renault logan , but service will be done at the dealership and dont expect to find spare parts in the open market.
> best would be a Chevrolet Aveo or a Kia Rio or Kia Soul (The soul goes for 135000Le nowdays)
> 
> It would be better of course to find a used Car thats in mint condition , but those are hard to come by... i do have some friends who are in the business , but they usually work around BMW's


you see this is what i mean, far too indepth. As much as i would like to choose colour/style my system you cant be that choosey. just A 2 B


Saaf


----------



## iCaesar

saafend said:


> you see this is what i mean, far too indepth. As much as i would like to choose colour/style my system you cant be that choosey. just A 2 B
> 
> 
> Saaf


I was in that business for quite a time


----------



## saafend

iCaesar said:


> I was in that business for quite a time


I just think times have changed people are to fussy these days and want to fill out loads of paperwork. Had 2 parking tickets in Cardiff this time but only paperwork ive seen. Obviously i have changed car since it seemed unlucky.


Saaf


----------



## iCaesar

I was the one selling those half clipped cars to be replaced on the Salvaged Cars .. xD i know people who completly rebuild cars out of massive accidents using an imported chopped up car. =)


----------



## saafend

iCaesar said:


> I was the one selling those half clipped cars to be replaced on the Salvaged Cars .. xD i know people who completly rebuild cars out of massive accidents using an imported chopped up car. =)


Thats great news for you Caesar, but for me i really dont give it a thought if its been clipped/imported etc. people are wasting there lives worrying about anything they can. if no one told you and you knew nothing about cars you would never know would you, i would be more pissed off with the busy body pissing on my fire and telling me. A cars a car if it runs, to me how much fuel it has is more important than poncing around with pissing paperwork.

Saaf


----------



## iCaesar

Trust me , The worst accidents happen because of those re-welded chopped cars. Its a safety thing you know. Better buy a Car with a straight body than a car that has been chopped and re-welded =) just wanted to note that out =)
Much safer to buy Cheap Brand new cars


----------



## saafend

iCaesar said:


> Trust me , The worst accidents happen because of those re-welded chopped cars. Its a safety thing you know. Better buy a Car with a straight body than a car that has been chopped and re-welded =) just wanted to note that out =)
> Much safer to buy Cheap Brand new cars


I will always keep my eye out for a straight one from now on then. Just one more thing to worry about, life is definatly not getting any easier for me.

Saaf


----------



## GM1

Regularly I see buses and cars which are not straight at all!


----------



## Lanason

I saw a truck today that moved like a crab. Scary. A lot of accidents are due to poor tyres and poor maintainance

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dougaldon

Can anyone recomend a good car to buy ?, and no problems getting parts for, I have found lots of used cars but a lack of parts


----------



## iCaesar

Go with the flow.. stick to the ones that you already see on the street.. Mitsubishi Lancer , Hyundai Accents , Chevrolet Aveo (rebadged Daewoo's) etc. There is a reason why those are widely spread on our streets


----------



## dougaldon

*Car insurance*



iCaesar said:


> Go with the flow.. stick to the ones that you already see on the street.. Mitsubishi Lancer , Hyundai Accents , Chevrolet Aveo (rebadged Daewoo's) etc. There is a reason why those are widely spread on our streets


Hi icaesar just one more thing Car insurance, I have been told not to bother and sort it out at the side of the road ( is this true ) or will i need some insurance and is it costly


----------



## iCaesar

there are two types of car insurances here.. The obligatory one you pay when registring your car .. and thats about 150 Le per year depending on the car itself (usually at that range tho)
and the other car insurance you are talking about. That isn't obligatory here , you can choose wether you want to insure it or not. Better stick with a reputable insurance company like Allianz. You have to file a police report so that the insurance company pays for the damage. 
You dont have to insure your car. You can sort it out at the side of the Road , But you being a foreigner they'll most likely rip you off , and asking for dollars. In any case , The police is in your side. (The guns tho will be in your face if you are dealing with low class people ) But again , low class people ride beaten up cars and you'll get in trouble with your Insurance company.
My advice is save your money on cars , Buy a cheap brand new car , save the money you are going to pay in Insurance , and start praying that you dont hit anyone. - Thats if you plan to stay on Budget here. Otherwise , Check with your Embassy if it is required for you to insure your car or not.


----------



## dougaldon

iCaesar said:


> there are two types of car insurances here.. The obligatory one you pay when registring your car .. and thats about 150 Le per year depending on the car itself (usually at that range tho)
> and the other car insurance you are talking about. That isn't obligatory here , you can choose wether you want to insure it or not. Better stick with a reputable insurance company like Allianz. You have to file a police report so that the insurance company pays for the damage.
> You dont have to insure your car. You can sort it out at the side of the Road , But you being a foreigner they'll most likely rip you off , and asking for dollars. In any case , The police is in your side. (The guns tho will be in your face if you are dealing with low class people ) But again , low class people ride beaten up cars and you'll get in trouble with your Insurance company.
> My advice is save your money on cars , Buy a cheap brand new car , save the money you are going to pay in Insurance , and start praying that you dont hit anyone. - Thats if you plan to stay on Budget here. Otherwise , Check with your Embassy if it is required for you to insure your car or not.


What would you class as a cheap brand new car, And how much would i be looking at spending ?
Cheers
Don


----------



## GM1

Concerning car insurance: We have Allianz. For a Skoda Octavia, manual (we bought it for around LE160000), the insurance is LE5000/6000 a year.


----------



## iCaesar

dougaldon said:


> What would you class as a cheap brand new car, And how much would i be looking at spending ?
> Cheers
> Don


anything under 75000le is relatively cheap compared to the car market here. Not sure what it will get you as I am not that interested in newer cars. But I know the older kia picanto,the chevrolet lanos (rebadged daewoo) and the hyundai verna (made in egypt,for around 62000) ,and the renault logan (rebadged dacia made in morroco, around 56000) are in that pricerange. And they have available spareparts outside the dealership. Chevrolet cruze (korean)and the kia rio(korean) ,and the nissan sunny (produced in egypt) are in the 85000 range. The older 2009 mitsubishi lancer (yes still sold brand new ,0 km malysian I think )goes for 95000. Newer mitsubishi lancer and the kia soul are in the 135000 pricerange. Kia cerato (dont get that one ,bad reputation for suspension flaws) goes for 130000le. This is just a price range. Check current prices before buying. I'd personally stick with the old reliable Bmw e30 or a Mk2 golf. Cant find a decent one for my buddy tho. And I do favour second hand cars (i know my ways around)


----------



## iCaesar

Skoda octavia isnt bad at all. A5? Dont know many people driving it. How is it ?


----------



## GM1

I have a Skoda Octavia A5 (Fantasia is the name in Egypt, in Europe it is FL (facelift). Yes, I like it, I have it for two years now. There were some problems, but they were fixed by Artoc under warranty. I am travelling regularly between Cairo and Hurghada, so I need a good and safe car. 
In the area of the Artoc service (Ghamra) you can find also spare parts.


----------



## iCaesar

GM1 said:


> I have a Skoda Octavia A5 (Fantasia is the name in Egypt, in Europe it is FL (facelift). Yes, I like it, I have it for two years now. There were some problems, but they were fixed by Artoc under warranty. I am travelling regularly between Cairo and Hurghada, so I need a good and safe car.
> In the area of the Artoc service (Ghamra) you can find also spare parts.


 wait what kind of problems? I've heard its prone to leak water to the automatic transmission? Resulting in an oil/water mix and ending with a transmission failure. Was it that? Or did you hear this too?


----------



## GM1

I have a manual (automatic was two years ago LE18000 more). No, I had a problem with the display, sometimes the _petrol meter_ and the _kilometers left _was on zero. First they adjusted the sensor, next time they replaced the sensor and the last time they replaced the display. Now it is working correctly.

But if you really look around you will see a lot of Octavia's! Fantasia model has the head lights slightly up on the side, but still the characteristic *C*backlights.
I like it also because you can take a lot of luggage (it has a fifth door) and you can fold down the back chairs.


----------



## iCaesar

GM1 said:


> I have a manual (automatic was two years ago LE18000 more). No, I had a problem with the display, sometimes the _petrol meter_ and the _kilometers left _was on zero. First they adjusted the sensor, next time they replaced the sensor and the last time they replaced the display. Now it is working correctly.
> 
> But if you really look around you will see a lot of Octavia's! Fantasia model has the head lights slightly up on the side, but still the characteristic *C*backlights.
> I like it also because you can take a lot of luggage (it has a fifth door) and you can fold down the back chairs.


Nice. Simpler problem than those failing automatic transmissions i keep hearing about 
So in general you do recommend people to buy it ?


----------



## saafend

iCaesar said:


> anything under 75000le is relatively cheap compared to the car market here. Not sure what it will get you as I am not that interested in newer cars. But I know the older kia picanto,the chevrolet lanos (rebadged daewoo) and the hyundai verna (made in egypt,for around 62000) ,and the renault logan (rebadged dacia made in morroco, around 56000) are in that pricerange. And they have available spareparts outside the dealership. Chevrolet cruze (korean)and the kia rio(korean) ,and the nissan sunny (produced in egypt) are in the 85000 range. The older 2009 mitsubishi lancer (yes still sold brand new ,0 km malysian I think )goes for 95000. Newer mitsubishi lancer and the kia soul are in the 135000 pricerange. Kia cerato (dont get that one ,bad reputation for suspension flaws) goes for 130000le. This is just a price range. Check current prices before buying. I'd personally stick with the old reliable Bmw e30 or a Mk2 golf. Cant find a decent one for my buddy tho. And I do favour second hand cars (i know my ways around)


Im genuinly shocked that all you expats have paid this amount of money, and worse going to all this trouble of this paperwork. Just goes to show you dosnt it. Thought id seen and heard it all. Im now thinking of opening an Eastend style car lot. However i have only been to Chelsea once when i was younger so do not know to much about Eastend. ( before anyone suggests Eastenders i already watch it so i can sort of say its my inspiration). Any help would be appreciated. 

Eg. Names ( im thinking Saafs Salvages or something like that) thoughts please
Props. ( i plan to learn cocky ryming slang but not sure of to many things that would make Saafs Salvage really Eastend ) 


If anyone can help i promise to knock 10% off there 1st car ( terms and conditions apply )

Absolutly any input at all and as soon as possible please im well buzzing about this i think it could be massive, i can handle negative critisizm, ( i cant spell but you know what i mean ) 

Thank you everybody

Saaf


----------



## saafend

saafend said:


> Im genuinly shocked that all you expats have paid this amount of money, and worse going to all this trouble of this paperwork. Just goes to show you dosnt it. Thought id seen and heard it all. Im now thinking of opening an Eastend style car lot. However i have only been to Chelsea once when i was younger so do not know to much about Eastend. ( before anyone suggests Eastenders i already watch it so i can sort of say its my inspiration). Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Eg. Names ( im thinking Saafs Salvages or something like that) thoughts please
> Props. ( i plan to learn cocky ryming slang but not sure of to many things that would make Saafs Salvage really Eastend )
> 
> 
> If anyone can help i promise to knock 10% off there 1st car ( terms and conditions apply )
> 
> Absolutly any input at all and as soon as possible please im well buzzing about this i think it could be massive, i can handle negative critisizm, ( i cant spell but you know what i mean )
> 
> Thank you everybody
> 
> Saaf


Deadguy

I would really like your opinion as i value an honest Egyptians viewpoint. Is it the sort of thing that would appeal to an Egyptian or are they ok with paperwork. Although cash for cars with no paperwork maybe an easy sale to a Welshman i might need to broaden my market. At worst way i can hire someone to do some fancy paperwork if it makes the mass Egyptian market an option.


The better the info the better the discount i will give you and anybody else that can help. Forget 10% ill do a lot better if this is good inteligence.


Saaf


----------



## iCaesar

saafend said:


> Im genuinly shocked that all you expats have paid this amount of money, and worse going to all this trouble of this paperwork. Just goes to show you dosnt it. Thought id seen and heard it all. Im now thinking of opening an Eastend style car lot. However i have only been to Chelsea once when i was younger so do not know to much about Eastend. ( before anyone suggests Eastenders i already watch it so i can sort of say its my inspiration). Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Eg. Names ( im thinking Saafs Salvages or something like that) thoughts please
> Props. ( i plan to learn cocky ryming slang but not sure of to many things that would make Saafs Salvage really Eastend )
> 
> 
> If anyone can help i promise to knock 10% off there 1st car ( terms and conditions apply )
> 
> Absolutly any input at all and as soon as possible please im well buzzing about this i think it could be massive, i can handle negative critisizm, ( i cant spell but you know what i mean )
> 
> Thank you everybody
> 
> Saaf


Cars here in Egypt arent cheap . and there is much more involved in opening a Car lot than just trading in Cars. You really have to know what you are doing , or else you'll end up with a dozen cars that you bought for big money and doesnt sell. There are a lot of cars roaming our street that worth nothing (Heavily damaged before and repaired with front or rear clips , Cars with twisted chassies , Cars that got their shells repainted from inside dont sell either , and there is really too many factors involved.) There is an open car market in Madinet Nasr , not sure exactly where , but it is big and very active on Fridays , you may go check it out first 
As for salvaging cars and such , Go take a look at el herafyeen (on the other side of the road , across the Cairo airport) .. walk around and see what happens there


----------



## dougaldon

saafend said:


> Im genuinly shocked that all you expats have paid this amount of money, and worse going to all this trouble of this paperwork. Just goes to show you dosnt it. Thought id seen and heard it all. Im now thinking of opening an Eastend style car lot. However i have only been to Chelsea once when i was younger so do not know to much about Eastend. ( before anyone suggests Eastenders i already watch it so i can sort of say its my inspiration). Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Eg. Names ( im thinking Saafs Salvages or something like that) thoughts please
> Props. ( i plan to learn cocky ryming slang but not sure of to many things that would make Saafs Salvage really Eastend )
> 
> 
> If anyone can help i promise to knock 10% off there 1st car ( terms and conditions apply )
> 
> Absolutly any input at all and as soon as possible please im well buzzing about this i think it could be massive, i can handle negative critisizm, ( i cant spell but you know what i mean )
> 
> Thank you everybody
> 
> Saaf



Hi Saaf yous said in your last post "Im genuinly shocked that all you expats have paid this amount of money, and worse going to all this trouble of this paperwork. Just goes to show you dosnt it. Thought id seen and heard it all"
How much do you think I should pay for a Cheap new or used car ? And where to look


----------



## iCaesar

dougaldon said:


> Hi Saaf yous said in your last post "Im genuinly shocked that all you expats have paid this amount of money, and worse going to all this trouble of this paperwork. Just goes to show you dosnt it. Thought id seen and heard it all"
> How much do you think I should pay for a Cheap new or used car ? And where to look




Why dont you just get a decent used Mk2 Golf? price range is around 35000 for a late model entry level 1.3l. It will take you time tho to find one in a decent shape.


----------



## hhaddad

Most of second handers here in Egypt are cut and shut if not they're more expensive than Europe and not to the same specs.If Saaf thinks he can be the Dellboy of Egypt he,s too late the Egyptians have cornered the market dressing up junk cars and ripping of the buyers Egyptians or Expats with no guarantees.


----------



## saafend

hhaddad said:


> Most of second handers here in Egypt are cut and shut if not they're more expensive than Europe and not to the same specs.If Saaf thinks he can be the Dellboy of Egypt he,s too late the Egyptians have cornered the market dressing up junk cars and ripping of the buyers Egyptians or Expats with no guarantees.


thank you for your posts, all feedback is welcome even if its negative. I like a challenge so please the more you try to put me off the deeper i will dig. I have spoke this morning about a bit of waste land in Hadaba that is for rent. The guy wants 3 months rent up front and three months deposit. Cant believe my luck the guy just happened to be there when i went past. It has to cash in Egypt aparently and he will pick it uo tonite from my house. Even negative views about Hadaba are welcome but maybe not agreed with.

Saaf


----------



## Lanason

saafend said:


> thank you for your posts, all feedback is welcome even if its negative. I like a challenge so please the more you try to put me off the deeper i will dig. I have spoke this morning about a bit of waste land in Hadaba that is for rent. The guy wants 3 months rent up front and three months deposit. Cant believe my luck the guy just happened to be there when i went past. It has to cash in Egypt aparently and he will pick it uo tonite from my house. Even negative views about Hadaba are welcome but maybe not agreed with.
> 
> Saaf


Now I may only have just read your post out loud to my wife and realized that "saafend" could be "Southend"
I used to live for 4 years on the Essex /Suffolk borders (luckily the postal town was in Suffolk)
The south of Essex is full of wide boys and chavs. I guess you could have been one of "normal" minority !!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## saafend

*Saaf being slow off the mark*



Lanason said:


> Now I may only have just read your post out loud to my wife and realized that "saafend" could be "Southend"
> I used to live for 4 years on the Essex /Suffolk borders (luckily the postal town was in Suffolk)
> The south of Essex is full of wide boys and chavs. I guess you could have been one of "normal" minority !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




Im sorry but i dont get this, i know Southend on sea was on Eastenders tonight and i know i mentioned Eastenders earlier in this thread. Im not a postman and dont understand connection essex /Suffolk with a car lot. I realise theres a "joke on me here".but dont get it. Is it just me? I wont be offended at all ( more embarresed that ive had to ask) but please explain. Wide boys/chavs, i get the connection with a car lot but cant piece the joke together.

Saaf

(this is going to be one of them easy ones and i look a complete fool that i didnt get it) im already hiding behind cushion.


----------



## saafend

Als just googled Southend and it is in Essex, not near it. Im more confused now.

Saaf:confused2:


----------



## Lanason

O dear me

Say Southend in a very chav Essex accent and it sounds just like Saafend.

So if you originally came from this area it would explain a lot ;-)

Humor never works when you have to explain it!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason

Lanason said:


> O dear me
> 
> Say Southend in a very chav Essex accent and it sounds just like Saafend.
> 
> So if you originally came from this area it would explain a lot ;-)
> 
> Humor never works when you have to explain it!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


see here --> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/En-uk-SouthendOnSea.ogg


----------



## saafend

Lanason said:


> O dear me
> 
> Say Southend in a very chav Essex accent and it sounds just like Saafend.
> 
> So if you originally came from this area it would explain a lot ;-)
> 
> Humor never works when you have to explain it!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Sorry


----------



## Jonas79

I will move in Egypt soon, for two years. I intend to buy a car there and I want to check cars market. Anyone can post one, two web sites with sale/buy cars from Egypt. The most relevant and big web sites? Thanks!


----------



## shaks

Jonas79 said:


> I will move in Egypt soon, for two years. I intend to buy a car there and I want to check cars market. Anyone can post one, two web sites with sale/buy cars from Egypt. The most relevant and big web sites? Thanks!


Try dubizzle


----------



## mt_ahmed

dubizzle

Contactcars 

problem that they are in Arabic, also you if you will come for study or work, you can check directly with your coworkers or colleagues, they are the best to help you.


----------



## keithandkerry

Personally, I'd wait till you get there before you decide if you want to drive, never mind buy a car!


----------

